# God's Waiting Room...aka Florida



## setun (Jun 26, 2007)

Any chance that someone here would know about a furry convention somewhere in Florida?  I've always wanted to see what these things are like, but the problem with living in Miami is...well...if it isn't hip-hop, rap, salsa, or clubs / anything of the sort, it's not the "in" thing....hell, even anime here is considered unusual for the most part.  >_<

So if any of you guys come across some info about a potential furry con in Florida please for the love of pinto beans let me know!  Thankies!  ^_^

- Setun


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 26, 2007)

I live in Florida too. They do have con, but not like AC and that. There's a thread here somewhere, that I replied to. I'll edit this post when I find it.


----------



## uncia (Jun 26, 2007)

=> http://greenreaper.co.uk/wikifur/ConventionMap.html

http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Megaplex (March)
http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Furloween (October)
for a start + others locally, phps? I'm sure others locally may know of further events...

(Heh... I miss not having that Wikifur link more prominent on the FA navigation bar, to be honest. So many general questions can be answered there; or, at least, a first general stab at 'em).

Good luck getting around to a local furcon sometime, wolfie. Enjoy!


----------



## uncia (Jun 26, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> I live in Florida too. They do have con, but not like AC and that. There's a thread here somewhere, that I replied to. I'll edit this post when I find it.



Ah... this thread; http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=4574 , veej? _*checks*_ 'Twas Pawpet Megaplex mentioned on that one, too.
For /larger/ cons in the SE US have to go slightly further afield than FL, it seems. Not that size is everything, mind ya.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yep, that be the theard. I think I bypassed it in the post inquire I looked up or it was burried deeper into the pages as I got to like page 8 and still couldn't find it. Though it seems that cons happen in Florida ever blue moon. They mostly happen in Georgia or the states closer to Florida.


----------



## setun (Jun 27, 2007)

Ah cool, thanks guys.  ^_^


----------

